# A thought I wanted to share



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi EveryoneI always hate Sundays, just the thought of going back to work on the Monday always fills me with dread and anxiety.Yesterday I was thinking about how much I hate sundays as I always think about working the next day. So I thought instead of thinking how much I hate sundays and mondays I should be thinking this is a whole new week and I am luckly to be alive, and who knows what this week may bring or what I can achieve!I went to bed without even thinking about work and today I woke up without the feeling of dread or anxiety.Anyway just a thought I wanted to share!Linda


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Linda. What a nice thought to start the week with!







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry, i have a good story to butt in here with. Went shopping with mum into the local high street today. I have this pair of glasses (my favourites) which my sister trod on and bent. I got new ones about a month ago on isurance. I took them to the local opticians and asked what they could do and he bent them back good as new!Vision Express said they could not be fixed because they were too bent! The local guy did them perfectly!I now have 2 pairs of glasses i can use. I can match them to my outfit!Woo Hoo- This is my happy event for the day.Spliffy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, I know what you mean, I think some of this is creating our own dread. Its an important observation here and there are ways like you have found to deal with it, most of the time successful. Distraction for one helps a lot and doing things on Sundays to keep your mind off the focus of going back to work helps a lot. I get this to somewhat and work a lot on just going blank, or happy thoughts or distractive thoughts so I am not dwelling on it and the thoughts are not triggering my gut.The negative thoughts create negative electrical and chemical responces to the gut brain and back for sure.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Linda, I agree. Lately I try to do something fun on Sundays so that my life does not become a routine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

That's a great outlook to have Linda








Glad to hear you sounding so positive! I try to just enjoy my weekends and not even think about Mondays too.. but on the otherhand there's nothing I particularly dread/dislike about my job.Anyways, I got your email, thank you very much!







I'm doing well... seeing my shrink again and working though some self esteem issues, etc. I see her again today (I go every two weeks). I'm just taking things one day at a time and that seems to ease the stress and worries about "what's going to happen in the future?" if you know what I mean.But once again, I'm glad to see that you're able to put a positive spin on things. It does a great deal to improve one's attitude and ease anxiety


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Think of going to work as if you are giving your employer a treat.Good thoughts.


----------

